# Timbre inalambrico [Aporte]



## zealot2 (Ago 9, 2011)

Esta vez, no entro para preguntar nada, opinar, ni leer ningún post.
Entro para dejar este aporte a todos ustedes, no dejen de leerlo.

Serán bienvenidos, comentarios, sugerencias, criticas. Disfruten tilin-tilan


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2011)

zealot2 dijo:


> Esta vez, no entro para preguntar nada, opinar, ni leer ningún post.
> Entro para dejar este aporte a todos ustedes, no dejen de leerlo.
> 
> Serán bienvenidos, comentarios, sugerencias, criticas. Disfruten tilin-tilan



Gracias por el aporte, pero con una sola referencia alcanza.


----------



## xiober (Ago 9, 2011)

Muy buena la informacion


----------



## zealot2 (Ago 9, 2011)

Que bien, que bien, me da alegria.


----------



## SERGIOD (Ago 9, 2011)

zealot2 dijo:


> Esta vez, no entro para preguntar nada, opinar, ni leer ningún post.
> Entro para dejar este aporte a todos ustedes, no dejen de leerlo.
> 
> Serán bienvenidos, comentarios, sugerencias, criticas. Disfruten tilin-tilan



Te felicito es un buen aporte gracias por compartirlo con nosotros


----------



## elgriego (Ago 9, 2011)

Felicitaciones colega ,veo que llegaste a buen puerto con el proyecto.Mis felicitaciones.

Un fuerte abrazo ,y saludos a la familia.

El Griego.


----------



## Dario (Ago 9, 2011)

exelente aporte amigo te felicito esta genial


----------



## seaarg (Ago 9, 2011)

Muy completo y muy explicado para quien desee aprender. Felicitaciones y gracias por compartirlo. Lo lei entero.


----------



## zealot2 (Ago 9, 2011)

Caballero, se me olvido subir el articulo del receptor-super-regenerativo, este punetero sueno siempre lo traiciona a uno, y lo tengo en la casa por desgracia, manana lo subo, y tambien el .hex


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2011)

Te felicito por tu montaje y por tu "Espíritu de Forero"


----------



## zealot2 (Ago 10, 2011)

El archivo del recptor super-regenerativo

Alguien puede decirme que hace este tema aqui, ahora que me fijo, porque yo lo puse en "Dudas en general"?


----------



## zaiz (Ago 10, 2011)

Muy bueno el proyecto. 

Y muy útil el receptor, buena solución en proyectos inalámbricos .

Gracias zealot2.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 10, 2011)

Acabo de bajarlo...ahora lo veo, gracias por el aporte


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 10, 2011)

Tengo una duda Zealot: el oscilador de RF en esta configuración normalmente lleva un condensador entre el C/E de unos pocos pF. Como hiciste para que oscile sin él?


----------



## zaiz (Ago 10, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Tengo una duda Zealot: el oscilador de RF en esta configuración normalmente lleva un condensador entre el C/E de unos pocos pF. Como hiciste para que oscile sin él?



Tienes razón, Black Tiger1954, es en el transmisor. En el transistor Q5 2N2222 seguramente debe ir un condensador de aprox 10pF.
Buena observación.


----------



## zealot2 (Ago 15, 2011)

Disculpen la demora, no entro hace como 3 dias.  Verdaderamente en Q5 debe ir un condensador, de 5pF, o 2 de 2pF, segun el libro de Cekit. Cuando estaba armando el circuito en el protoboard (el transmisor), desde que lo hice al principio con 9V, recuerdo que ese condensador me dio un trabajo del diablo encontrarlo, no lo tenia en ninguna placa, eran de 7, de 10, de 22. Lo fui dejando para lo ultimo, cuando lo prove, recuerdo que lo prove sin este condensador y sin el condensador C7. Bueno no trabajo. Recuerdo haberle incorporado C7 y entonces trabajo sin necesidad del requerido en Q5, estoy seguro de eso. No obstante mas adelante se lo puse, uno de 5pF, luego estubo este circuito largos dias armado en el protoboar, y en mi otro protoboard estaba haciendo el receptor super-regenerativo y recuerdo que le cogi algunas cosillas prestadas al transmisor.  Sin embargo hasta ultima hora de hacer el proyecto en el chasis, olvide incluso en el PCB montar ese capacito, pero esta soldado por debajo junto con las patas del transmisor, porque misteriosamente a ultima hora me dio problemas su ausencia, pero si lo tiene uno de 5pF, por desgracia no le tire foto en ese angulo.

A otra cosa, no se preocupen que es lo unico que hay por debajo je!!, no hay mas nada.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 15, 2011)

jajaja ok

buen aporte


----------



## BKAR (Ago 15, 2011)

Veo que te tomaste tu tiempo...
excelente...stoy que leo, esta muy bien explicado..gracias


----------



## zealot2 (Ago 15, 2011)

Si, mas tiempo del que imaginé, y mas de una vez me puse perretudo y cabrón. Pero que alegría cuando por fín todo funcionó, es una senzación especial.


----------



## BKAR (Ago 15, 2011)

Concuerdo contigo
No hay tal satisfacción cuando haces algo por tu cuenta, pones tu tiempo, esfuerzo..
yo aveces me rayaba cuando algo salia mal o peor incluso no dormía..
y que buenos deseos en compartirlo con el foro


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 16, 2011)

realmente bueno tu trabajo, y dedicación 
te felicito, muy buen aporte


----------



## Electronec (Ago 31, 2011)

Muy bueno compañero, te felicito.

Gracias por compartirlo, 

Saludos.


----------



## zealot2 (Ago 31, 2011)

Muchas gracias, me hace feliz haber aportado algo. Cuando retome los amplificadores voy a subir un programa que pienso hacer sobre el cálculo del punto Q, es que estoy ahora loco para entender las fuentes conmutadas. Que locura, es que voy estudiando varias cosas a la vez y no puede ser. Ese programa también lo prometí y en cuanto vuelva a los ampli, lo haré. Saludos.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 31, 2011)

Buen aporteeee, con mucha dedicacion..


----------



## tecnidany (Ene 4, 2012)

bueno realmente te felicito por trabajar muy bien con rf ya que noesfacil menos si en cuba carecen de ciertos componentes electronicos ,y hay que adaptar y hacer todo casero.
te dejo un abrazo desde argentina


----------



## zealot2 (Ene 4, 2012)

Gracias por tu comentario tecnidany. Y como dices efectivamente, es un infierno aqui hacer cualquier cosa de electronica, tengo cosas que hacer acerca de fuentes conmutadas de hace ya 3 meses y no he podido hacer nada porque en este puñetero pais no hay en venta ningun medidor de inductancia, en ningun lugar de cuba, y con todo todo el que he hablado para que lo traiga, no han podido o no han querido, el cubano promedio solo piensa en jeans-y todo el traperio. Iva a hacer uno pero al final el micro que tengo es superior, y cambiar el fuente en asm, creo que no se puedo por las diferencias 16f628 a 16f877, una locura, en fin, tengo todo engavetado, por un puñetero LC meter.


----------



## alexis olmos (Ene 19, 2012)

Soy relativamente nuevo en este foro, y como todos ustedes soy un aficionado mas de la electronica, muchas gracias por el aporte


----------



## Jokerwin (Ene 20, 2012)

> Muchos saben lo que he pasado para comprender y poder calcular la
> polarización por divisor de tención.



ahí le pifiaste... está muy bueno y lo mejor es que te la rebuscaste para hacerlo...


----------



## zealot2 (Ene 20, 2012)

Hola Jokerwin, no comprendo bien tu mensaje, ya que no se que quieres decir con pifia. Es cierto que busque en muchisimos libros y sitios web acerca de la polarizacion universal. Pero todos la explican mal, porque suponen el valor de las resistencias, y en base a eso plantean las formulas, y sucede que el proceso real es completamente opuesto, y todas las formulas cambian porque hay que despejar. Ninguna documentacion explica de verdad el proceso, uno tiene que suponerlo. Esto desde el punto de vista didactico esta muy mal. Pero asi todo lo logre, ya  no tengo problemas con el punto Q. Hice un hilo de eso en este foro, de ahí lo que escribí arriva. Saludos


----------



## Jokerwin (Ene 20, 2012)

Pifiaste del verbo pifiar, porque escribiste tención en ves de tensión en la oración que te cité, lo demás está bien... ah y es arriba.
¡Saludos!


----------



## zealot2 (Ene 23, 2012)

AHH!!!, errores como ese debe haber un montón. Pero te asegura que no afecta el funcionamiento jejeje.


----------

